# What did everyone get for Christmas for your aquatic pets?



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to know what our fishy folks got for Christmas that was aquarium related.

I was able to get these items at J&L.

EHEIM 2213
5 lbs Dragon Stone
1 ea Salifert Phosphate and Nitrate Test Kits
Vitalis Plec Pellets
1 bag Flourite Black Sand (still on backorder)

I got these fish at April’s

5 Smudge Spot Cories (Corydoras Similis)
5 Kubotai Rasboras
1 Blue Eye Yellow BNP

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice pair of koi angelfish for me 👍


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

I got a school (5) Lambchop Rasboras from Aquariums west for my rainbow and loach tank
Also "rescued" a single juvenile Botia kubotai from PetSmart westvan ,,was from same transship as the two I have. We have crap selection of aquarium stores on the shore now


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I went hard boxing day:

Fluval 3.0 LED
Eheim 2215
Spider wood

9 celebes rainbows
12 neons
Koi angel
2 L128

Vallisneria
Tiger lotus
Chain sword

And I thought I would leave the house to maybe pick up one thing...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

DBam said:


> I went hard boxing day:
> 
> Fluval 3.0 LED
> Eheim 2215
> ...


You weren't kidding, you did go hard!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

My local pet store didn't have a sale and there was too much snow to drive to another town to check out their's.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a nice group of 16 panda corys and some shrimp pellets.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

A years supply of fish food from king ed's.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> A years supply of fish food from king ed's.


I never know what a years supply looks like.....

Regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My best buy was a whole school of balloon mollies from KE to convert my old Africans tank to brackish. Bought some other fish but had some bad luck with low survival rates on some species.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> My best buy was a whole school of balloon mollies from KE to convert my old Africans tank to brackish. Bought some other fish but had some bad luck with low survival rates on some species.


Mollies can be cool. I'm sorry to hear of the other casualties.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

